# Autenticazione locale con OpenLDAP

## UnoSD

Salve a tutti,

sto facendo delle prove (tutte fallite) per cercare di creare un server che permetta a dei client di autenticarsi tramite credenziali in un database creato da OpenLDAP.

Purtroppo non riesco nemmeno a far funzionare correttamente il demone slapd che, dopo averlo configurato, parte perfettamente, ma se provo la semplice query: "ldapsearch -x -D "cn=Manager,dc=genfic,dc=com" -W" mi dice "Invalid credentials"...

Ho provato con varie configurazioni, ma qui posto l'ultima:

ldap.conf:

```
BASE   dc=unosd

URI   ldap://127.0.0.1
```

slapd.conf:

```
pidfile /var/run/openldap/slapd.pid

argsfile /var/run/openldap/slapd.args

database bdb

suffix "dc=unosd"

rootdn "cn=Manager,dc=unosd"

rootpw "{SSHA}PASSWORDCRIPTATA"

directory "/var/lib/openldap-ldbm"

index objectClass eq
```

Il file slapd.conf ho provato anche a copiarlo pari pari da quello di esempio nella guida Gentoo (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/ldap-howto.xml) ma non funziona lo stesso:

```
include /etc/openldap/schema/core.schema

include /etc/openldap/schema/cosine.schema

include /etc/openldap/schema/inetorgperson.schema

include /etc/openldap/schema/nis.schema

include /etc/openldap/schema/misc.schema

pidfile /var/run/openldap/slapd.pid

argsfile /var/run/openldap/slapd.args

serverID 0

#Usato in caso di replicazioni

loglevel 0

## Controlli di accesso

access to dn.base="" by * read

access to dn.base="cn=Subschema" by * read

access to *

  by self write

  by users read

  by anonymous read

## Definizione database

database hdb

suffix "dc=unosd"

checkpoint 32 30

rootdn "cn=Manager,dc=unosd"

rootpw "{SSHA}PASSCRIPTATA"

directory "/var/lib/openldap-ldbm"

index objectClass eq

index entryCSN eq

index entryUUID eq

overlay syncprov

syncprov-checkpoint 100 10
```

----------

